# OK... So who's prep'ing their car for tomorrow???



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Just wondered who else is spending the day prep'ing their car for tomorrows Trax Event @ Silverstone?

:detailer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I would be if i had my car LOL


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ ??


----------

